# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Lg Mencari Showa

## DanielP

Halo Para Suhu.. Sekitar 2 bulan kolam saya selesai diperlebar  :Help: . otomatis kapasitas ikan bisa tambah tapi gk mau asal tambah  :: . oleh karena itu siapa tahu suhu2 ada showa yg bagus dengan harga yang bagus  :: . saya carinya juga tidak buru2 karena kolam penampungan sudah full. Kalo Ada Showa dengan kualitas OK boleh WA saya di 085717534282. salam koi. Terima Kasih.

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

